# Lake nippissing area



## LUNDGE

Any buddy have any recomendations on where to go near the nw area of the lake.any fishing lodges that are worth the money?
What have been your experiences there?


----------



## Jerk Bait

I would say the South East area, their are camps their, plus their are Islands and bays you can fish in if it gets windy. The north east area is open water and can get very rough, this is up by Sturgeon Falls.

Other place you might try is the French River.com[/url]

http://www.resortsandlodges.com/resort-type/fishing-resorts/canada/ontario/near-north.html

http://www.frenchriverresorts.com/resorts.shtml


----------



## ohiojmj

There are a few camps near this one, by the French River.
http://www.sandyhaven.com/
You might search OGF.


----------



## DAN BISHOP

Hello i would say go to lucky strike camp it is on the west arm of the lake i spent over twenty years up there sometimes a month at a time, the fishing is good for walleye and pike bass and musky. If you like you can call at 3303368463 i can talk to you about it ask for dan.


----------



## stano

Been to Memquisit Lodge on the West arm a couple years. Actually, my buddies are I are going again this spring. It's a nice place. Plenty of pike to catch just not real big. Our biggest was 30 inches. We've done ok for walleyes. It's a nice quiet lodge with reasonable prices. Nice cabins. Nice boats. Good ownership. There is also some decent bass fishing. Send me a pm if you're interested to talk more about it. It's also an easy drive.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

the name......


----------



## Danfc80

TallPinesCamp.org was at the IX Outdoor Show this year. No access by road, they pick you up at Sturgeon Falls and you cross the lake. It seemed to be quite reasonable for DIY fishing (lodging and boat rental). They didn't know anything about duck hunting though - that's the reason I have been up there.


----------



## ohiojmj

Search OGF for tall pines or sandy haven as I recall some posts several years back.


----------



## Mountfishing37

Memquisit lodge is the place you want. I'm only 19 and I have gone every fall since I was 13 (which was when I was allowed on the "guy" fishing trip). My family has gone there since my dad was 3 which he now is 43 and is in love with the place. Trophy smallmouth great largemouth walleye and pike fishing as well. I recommend earlier in the year is better. Last couple years around mid summer they have been having algae breakouts turning the water green. Pm me and I could hook you up with some good bays to fish where we have always done well.


----------



## Drew318

stano said:


> Been to Memquisit Lodge on the West arm a couple years. Actually, my buddies are I are going again this spring. It's a nice place. Plenty of pike to catch just not real big. Our biggest was 30 inches. We've done ok for walleyes. It's a nice quiet lodge with reasonable prices. Nice cabins. Nice boats. Good ownership. There is also some decent bass fishing. Send me a pm if you're interested to talk more about it. It's also an easy drive.


I second Memquisit, been there a few times. Great place!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gringo Loco

I used to fish Lake Nippising at the Sandy Haven Camp. The area is beautiful and close to the French River which will allow you to fish even on very windy days. The problem is if you catch 2 walleyes that are keepers on a given day that is not bad. On the other hand there are numerous fly-in camps where you will likely catch 40-100 walleyes every day and many more northerns than Nippising. It will cost you more, likely around $1,000 per person. After my first fly-in I never returned to Nippising.


----------



## fisher person

I would also recommend Memquisit Lodge. I have stayed there 3 times now and a couple other lodges in the west arm area and found Memquisit the best. Closest some good pike water. We've not caught a muskie there yet but seen a few cruising while pike fishing.
Numbers of pike are nice, size not great,although I landed a 42" last year.


----------



## Spike9

40 mins or so above nippising up route 11. The Lake is portage to only and there are two camps that have boats on all the lakes leading back there. We have caught good numbers of Walleye smallmouth and Pike on Wasak. Check out Papa Johns cottages or Lake Herridge Lodge.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I've been to Tall Pines a few times. It was an awesome time. It's off the main lake a little bit, so if the winds are kicking, you can fish the rivers and such. They also have the cleanest camp I've ever been to. The camp is on an island. It's probably the most reasonably priced 'camp' I've ever been to. The pike fishing was outstanding both times we were there, as was the smallmouth and walleye fishing.


http://www.tallpinescamp.org/index.html


----------



## Lund Rebel

My buddies and I have been going to Tall Pines for 12-13 years. If it's walleye you want, probably better off going elsewhere. There's a slot size on Nippissing. The bass fishing is great. We get plenty in the 2-3# range, with a few 4+ every year. Pike are numerous, but not many over 30" when we're there.
Accomodations are clean. Rates reasonable. Outhouses and one common hot shower for the camp of six cottages. Beautiful country and lots of wildlife. Saw a moose a few years ago. I've been going to Ontario for almost 30 years, and haven't found a better place for a bunch of guys to spend a week.
Sandy Haven is just down the island. From what I understand, they offer the "dinnner plan". We prefer to do our own cooking.
The owners are at the Niles Expo this week-end for anyone going there. We plan on stopping by and saying "hello" to Dan and Linda.


----------



## Lewis

I have stayed at Camp Horizon on Lake Muskosung many times.I have also stayed at Wannikewen on the Pickerel River several times.
Plenty of Pike and Walleye at each.Weather and waves not a factor.
Both are right around Lake Nippising.


----------



## joerugz

I to have stayed at Camp Horizon a couple of times. I went the wrong time of year (mid July) and the fishen is hard. But it's hard everywhere at that time. The place is very reasonable price wise and the owners are great. I found a private lake a few miles away and asked if i could drop my row boat in and promised not to take any fish...and the fishen was great!!


----------



## Lund Rebel

We stayed at Camp Horizon one year, about 20 years ago in July. It was very hot, fishing slow. The walleyes did bite every evening for about 1 hour before dark. We re-named it the "Lake of No Fish".
Went to Camp Wanikewin for 4-5 years after that on the Pickeral River. Again it was July. Fishing was better but not great. I remember it being a great muskie location. We did catch bass and pike, but nothing big.
There was a decent walleye lake off the river 7 miles from camp. We went from there to Tall Pines. You can check my previous post for comments there. The first 5 years were in July, then we switched to later in the year.
What's nice about September is very few flies or mosquitos.


----------

